# Is it my tiel? Tiel found new home :)



## SoniTheEchidna (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm in a quandary and need help.

I found the thread on this forum "Tiel found a new home " that "ludanmei" started on this forum after a lady who checked out my ad on gumtree.com.au contacted me via FB on the page I set up for Timmy - https://www.facebook.com/FindLostCockatielTimmyOnNorthernBeachesNsw In addition, the thread is CLOSED so I cannot post on it! I have tried contacting her directly but because I have not posted I cannot and I have tried contacting Dave but my PM did not go through there either.

Yes, it is all very convoluted and why am I so desperate?

The tiel she has MAY be my Timmy (girl). I don't know but we both live in Sydney and the tiel she has is a lutino and there is no harm in asking. I have been desperately looking for my Timmy since 23rd May since my Dad lost Timmy whilst I was at uni. Have done just about everything possible to get my baby back!!! If you want a list of all the things I have done, I can give it to you! Timmy is lutino and has reddish colour eyes.

In addition, if the lady "ludanmei" is Maureen with the lost bird "Chew" on petsearch.com.au, then it may be possible that I'm looking after HER bird. There was a tiel handed in to a local vet and they called me and I have been trying to find the owner. In addition, I have been trying to get in contact with Maureen via Lee from petsearch but Lee said that she has left multiple messages and no one has contacted her back.

So, I'm posting here in the hope that I can get in contact with ludanmei to see if she has Timmy, and if I have Chew.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe a mod can change the title to those peoples' names to get their attention.

Also, I think you can send PMS after making 5 posts..so you can PM those people too eventually. 

Dave is no longer an administrator of the forum, but you might contact roxy culver or the other mods (ollieandme, Renae, xoxsarahxox) for help.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

wow that sounds amazing. you definitely need to get in contact with ludanmei. looking at her profile, i can see she hasn't been on since July, which is a while - i'm going to try and find a way you can contact her though... hmm.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

just checked. that Chew on petsearch is Ludanmei's Chew. the ad said Chew was lost the same day that Ludanmei posted on TC about her escaping. so it is the same person.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I pmed lundanmei, Roxy and I was just about to pm you Ollie lol 

I wonder if anyone has her email or facebook to try and get her attention? I hope we can contact her


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok i've emailed her and explained the situation. Hopefully it's her current email. I'll keep you updated


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Ollie!! I hope she checks!


----------



## SoniTheEchidna (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you so very much!!!  Greatly appreciated!

I know, wouldn't it be crazy if we had each others birds! I'll keep you guys updated if she contacts me! I just hope she gets the message.


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

Just received the email, guys!

Sorry about the late reply. Just had a new job at that time so I was very busy on keeping up with posts.

I will PM you accordingly SoniTheEchidna in regards to Timmy.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

welcome back Ludanmei  hope you guys can sort stuff out! let us know


----------



## SoniTheEchidna (Sep 7, 2013)

I've just sent a PM to ludanmei, so I guess we shall see what happens  

Thank you so much for helping out ollieandme! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

Any updates? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes please let us know how the story unfolds!


----------



## SoniTheEchidna (Sep 7, 2013)

I sent a PM to ludanmei but I have not heard back yet. I will let you guys know as soon as I have heard back. Here's to hoping!!!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

I hope you hear back soon - you must be so anxious to know! Best of luck, I hope it works out!


----------



## SoniTheEchidna (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks! Yes, I am very anxious to know! I have done so many things to try and find my baby and I look for Timmy EVERY DAY without fail! Don't want to miss any chance that I could find my Timmy!!! Still waiting to hear back.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hopefully she will answer soon
Its been 4 days but she did say she's been busy
Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

We'll wait a few more days since she's busy  otherwise you could contact her through email again


----------



## SoniTheEchidna (Sep 7, 2013)

Update. Apparently the bird she has is not Timmy BUT she did pick up another lutino bird that she had been called to see if it was Chew and it was not and we're discussing that one to see if it is Timmy. In addition, we're discussing if the bird I have is her Chew.

Will keep everyone up to date


----------



## SoniTheEchidna (Sep 7, 2013)

The owner of the bird that I have here picked her up 2 hours ago. The lady was looking on gumtree.com.au to try and BUY another bird to replace the one she lost. I told her that I had looked in the Manly Daily every day to see if there was an ad on Lost and Found, had posted on gumtree and I had posted on parrotalert.com. She then admitted she had done nothing to try and find her bird. She was just really happy to find the ad I had posted whilst she was looking for another bird to buy. I asked her what date she lost the bird and she didn't know....just "it was a while ago when it was windy". I got photos etc. to ensure it was the lady's bird. Didn't want to be giving it just back to anyone just in case it was not the owner.

Have to admit that it was not the joyful reunion that I envisioned. Of course for her it was joyful but as far as I'm concerned it would have been nicer if the owner had actually looked or been looking for her bird :-( Feels so unfair after all I've done to try and find my baby to then have someone get their bird back when they obviously could not have really cared less.

Anyway, "Sunny" was picked up about an hour or so ago, so she was definitely not "Chew".

I'm continuing to look for my precious Timmy! Just waiting to hear back from ludanmei.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

aw that's good but sad  i guess some people lose hope fast, and don't bother to search.
i really hope your faithful search for Timmy is fruitful!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been following this thread every time I come on, I really hope you find your Timmy


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

SoniTheEchidna said:


> Feels so unfair after all I've done to try and find my baby to then have someone get their bird back when they obviously could not have really cared less.


I feel the same. I've been in the same situation. And just recently in my area, an owner got her 'tiel back for the _second_ time. I wish people would be more careful; some of us really miss our lost babies to death and would not dream of it happening twice in a row.

I hope you find your baby. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## SoniTheEchidna (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Loopy Lou and CharVicky!

Yes, I cannot believe that some people lose their tiels twice. When I put out all the information and Timmy was announced on radio a man rang me and told me how he had received his tiel back twice before and to not give up hope.

However, what is more unfair is when I saw a post not that long ago on gumtree by one person who stated that this was the THIRD time their tiel was lost. They had received it back TWICE previously and from areas not that close to them!!! Not sure if they received their bird back a third time or not, but I don't think the post is there any more. They also mentioned foods that it like and it was all crap. All I could think was that they feed their bird crap and they get it back after they lose it. I realise that accidents happen, because I've heard of quite a few incidents, apart from my own, that were NOT the owners fault Anyway, when I saw that post I was so upset that someone did not care for their tiel enough to ensure it was not lost again.


----------



## SoniTheEchidna (Sep 7, 2013)

Ollieandme, I've been checking the forum several times a day, but I still have not heard back from ludanmei since the 16th. I'm not sure if that is the 16th Australian time or USA time. I have sent 2 PM messages. The first one to give her my phone number and details about my Timmy because I'm sure this could be cleared up quickly on the phone, the second one to let her know that the other bird went back to its owner. Not sure what to do now?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe she likes your bird too much and doesn't want to give it back.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

I hope you can get a quick resolution to this. I know the other person must be busy, as I'm sure you are as well, but when you are waiting to see if you can find a precious pet, I'm sure the waiting is tough. You are right - a quick phone call could probably clear it all up. Don't give up hope.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> Maybe she likes your bird too much and doesn't want to give it back.


I was just going to say that:lol:

Gosh I hope not


----------



## SoniTheEchidna (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh, please no!!! If I were a horrible owner and didn't care about my tiel that would be one thing, but to withhold a tiel from an owner who has been searching non-stop since her Dad lost her best friend. No, I don't believe someone could do that. I simply have to find my Timmy!!!!


----------



## JanP (Aug 27, 2013)

I hope it all turns out well for you.


----------



## SoniTheEchidna (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes and no. The bird is not Timmy but I'm glad that it is not. This is what Ludanmei wrote to me.......
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
sorry again for the late reply

the lutino cockatiel i picked up did have red eyes
I had handed the tiel over to my friend as I had no more room for a fourth bird.

The next day, my friend had noticed some breathing problems and had taken it to the vet straight away.

Upon inspection, it was found that the bird was already on antibiotics before escaping.

The tiel sadly past away 2 days later just before it was due for its second check up 

As you have mentioned that timmy was not on any medications, I would think its safe to say that that was not timmy

I do wish you the best of luck on finding Timmy

I just hope that Chew has found a nice home and that she is well looked after

I know what it feels like when you lose one of your babies and everyone here in this forum will support you in your search for Timmy
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, it was bad in one way that Timmy is not found, but good in another way because if it were Timmy then my baby would not be alive.

My search continues!!!

Thank you everyone!!! If you see a lutino tiel with red eyes lost/found then it may be my Timmy - http://www.parrotalert.com/L8820

BTW.....Timmy is a girl but we always refer to her as a him.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Glad you have some resolution. I hope you do locate your Timmy.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh I hope this story ends well.
Thoughts and prayers are with you and Timmy.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh  that's sad. Thank goodness it wasn't your Timmy.

I hope you find your baby soon, my thoughts are with you and Timmy.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

thinking of you in your search for Timmy! i hope your perseverance is rewarded


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope you find her. You are both in my thoughts! Good luck


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I hope that both Chew and Timmy will be found soon! 

Poor little tiel, I hope its resting peacefully. That's unfortunate about the antibiotics. ...


----------



## SoniTheEchidna (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks guys! Me too!!! It is just not the same studying without my little "study buddy"!








I don't think my image worked of us studying thermodynamics together!


----------



## Carrie88 (Sep 20, 2013)

Good luck! I really hope you find him x

I know what its like. When I lost my Charlie in May I felt my world had ended. I never found him despite the community helping me and doing everything I possibly could. In my head he's still alive, someone found him and took him in. But whenever I go outside I do always listen out for him cos you never know.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't imagine losing one of mine. I'd be so divastated. I hope you find your baby.


----------



## SoniTheEchidna (Sep 7, 2013)

Carrie, tiels have been found even up to 2 YEARS later! Seriously. I have even heard of one being found 800 miles from home and returned to it's owner. Prior to that I had heard of a galah that had been found 195km from home and I thought that was far! My Timmy was lost on 23rd May 2013 and I am NOT giving up looking. You never know! Just gotta keep those ads out there. Gumtree is free. I also look on there every day with a 500km (max.) radius. Hope that you find your baby too!

Thanks Lulu-Tiel. You are spot on the money. It has been like losing my child. Horrible!!! I have done everything on this list of things to do if you lose a tiel - http://www.biblicalhealthandnutrition.com/?q=Cockatiels . Just gotta keep looking and not give up hope!!!


----------

